# Undercut Bits



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pardon me if this has been covered in another thread......I looked but didn't find one.

****************

I'm a newbie and have a question regarding undercutting. I want to cut a groove under and all the way around the cross (see pic below) to give the cross a look of "floating".

The only bit I have found thus far is a Whiteside carbide tipped. I like the "looks" on paper but I have never heard of this manufacturer. Does anyone have experience using any of the Whiteside tools?

Also, any suggestions I should listen to before undercutting this groove? I am a machinist by trade so I'm not without some skills. The wood is Water Oak which has been air dried for about 4 or 5 months. I know I should have learned to do this on a soft wood, but I had this wood left over from having my tree trimmed.

Doing this occurred to me after I had finished cutting the cross. However, since it has not been stained and finished I can still do the undercutting. I realize I will most likely have to re-rout the bottom face but that's a small price to pay for this affect. On future projects I will cut the grooves before finishing the bottom.

Thanks in advance for any input.

Frank


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Frankj3 said:


> Pardon me if this has been covered in another thread......I looked but didn't find one.
> 
> ****************
> 
> ...


use a key hole or T slot bit...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Frankj3 said:


> Pardon me if this has been covered in another thread......I looked but didn't find one.
> 
> ****************
> 
> ...


team this up with a router guide bushings...

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-850-601-1...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000P4LMZ8


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

I thought about the "T" slot bit but I don't want take a chance on the bevel cutting under the cross. Plus I want the bearing to ride against the crosses side.

Thanks for the input guys.

Frank


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Frankj3 said:


> I thought about the "T" slot bit but I don't want take a chance on the bevel cutting under the cross. Plus I want the bearing to ride against the crosses side.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> Frank


what's wrong with using a bushing and letting that ride against the cross???

Amazon.com: router guide bushings: Tools & Home Improvement

here's a typical T slot cutter w/ a bearing...

http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/664252/664252003655.jpg


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Frankj3 said:


> I thought about the "T" slot bit but I don't want take a chance on the bevel cutting under the cross. Plus I want the bearing to ride against the crosses side.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> Frank


hold the phone...
found this...

Slotting Cutter Router Bit-3 Wing - 1/2" Shank -ToolsToday- Industrial Quality Carbide Tipped Router Bits

other choices...

Slot Cutter Vari-Depth Bearings -Toolstoday.com - Industrial Quality Carbide Tipped Router Bits


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.westerntool.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/w/h/whiteside-router-bit-undercut-bit.jpg

This is the bit I am asking about. The bearing is on top of the cutter allowing me to cut flush to the face and just under the crosses body.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Frankj3 said:


> http://www.westerntool.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/w/h/whiteside-router-bit-undercut-bit.jpg
> 
> This is the bit I am asking about. The bearing is on top of the cutter allowing me to cut flush to the face and just under the crosses body.


problem solved...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

White side make excellent bits. The solution you found should work well and the "floating" look will be a really nice effect that adds a lot to the project.


----------



## cmrm (Apr 26, 2012)

That one in the Western Tool link is a Whiteside Machine router bit. If you've not heard of them, you have to try one. The company is American made and is high quality at fair pricing. You won't be sorry you did.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Frank I like your idea . I can't help but wonder about your fascination with crosses , you don't have issues with vampires where you live do you


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

*concern for cracks*

a "word" of caution how or do you plan on stabilizing the cracks prior to routing? 
The two on the vertical section of the cross in particular.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

smitty10101 said:


> a "word" of caution how or do you plan on stabilizing the cracks prior to routing?
> The two on the vertical section of the cross in particular.


Good call Smitty :agree:


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

@ Rainman, no Sir, I don't have any vampire fears. LOL

I made a cross for our church bazaar and donated it to the auction along with a welcome sign. I put a picture of them both on FB and promptly received orders for 7 more crosses and 1 welcome sign.

@ Smitty, being a newbie and having virtually no experience, I have no idea on how to stabilize the crack......nor that I needed to worry about it either. I worked slowly around the cracks and did not have a problem.

The wood is Water Oak and had been air dried for about 5 or 6 months prior to making my blanks. The blanks air dried another month or so before I started making my crosses. I have a 40' tall Water Oak in my front yard and had it trimmed earlier this year. I kept 2 good sized logs to try my hand at this.

Gentlemen, I am open to your suggestions, comments, recommendations or whatever.

Thanks for the input.

Frank


----------

